# HELP! Attach bridle in shadow box?



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

My Vet's office has a few halters on the wall, hope I can explain in an understandable way.

Folded lengthwise, then a nail or something though the existing holes in the pollstrap where the cheekpieces buckle on. And another in the fitting where the noseband attaches to the cheekpieces.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

Now why didn't I think of that? I'm going to try doing it like that; I just hope it works. The backing is pretty thin.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

I decided to just tie everything in with a small piece of super clear fishing line. That way I could get every little piece to lay just how I wanted it to but if she ever wanted to use his bridle again she could simply cut the fishing line and no damage is done. The name plate and when ever the picture gets here (it's taking FOREVER from shutterfly) will be glued in. 
This is how everything was laid out. The white paper is where the picture will go. I'll get a picture when everything is done and the picture is added


----------

